# Max Payne 2



## MaxPayne (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Guys,


 You All Know that Max Payne 2 is Scheduled for release on 15th Oct. this month...
Let's share some views abt the new Max Payne 2..
Please post some topics relating to it...


Max 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 13, 2003)

MaxPayne said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> You All Know that Max Payne 2 is Scheduled for release on 15th Oct. this month...
> ...



hi maxpayne..have u downloaded any movies of maxpayne2..?


----------



## saurabh (Oct 13, 2003)

hey folks, 
those low on bandwidth or time can find the movie of Max Payne 2 on the November issue of Digit!

Cheers!
Saurabh.


----------



## Byte (Oct 15, 2003)

The next issue of SKOAR! is covering the game in detail. Check that out.
As an aside is it just me who thinks that Max now looks horribly like George Bush


----------



## MaxPayne (Oct 22, 2003)

*Max Payne 2 Game CD Required*

Hi,

Anyone got Max Payne 2 CD?
If anyone got please send me...
I'll pay whatever it is
It's a shame if i dont play
isnt it


Max


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 22, 2003)

Max Payne = Sux
Max Payne 2 = Sux X 2


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 23, 2003)

chiron said:
			
		

> Max Payne = Sux
> Max Payne 2 = Sux X 2



lol, care to explain, why?

I thought it has the best visual appeal than most of the rest....still my fav game.


----------



## MaxPayne (Oct 24, 2003)

*Max Payne 2 CD Required*

Hey

Anyone got Max Payne 2 CD... Please send it to me...............

 Max


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 25, 2003)

hey, Max why don't you try out baazee.com....have you tried checking any online stores, like indiatimes or others.

*www.milestoneinteractive.com/

the above is a good place to start searchin...they usually add new releases sooner than most online stores.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 25, 2003)

Well I liked the way the narration took the game through in the demo but it soon wore off about halfway into the full game. Main problem was that they kept throwing villans at you and attempting to spice up the game with a little running around in mazes and so on...
I mean look at Warcraft III. Thats how a story should be told. Or GTA. You can be amazed at bullet time for only so long.
Apart from that the main culprit is that the game sort of uses Quick Loads as the main gameplay mechanism, like jump into a room, see enemies Quick Load try to get em with least damage Quick load ....
Of course, I'm not panning the game, it was good, had decent enemies and so on, but it all sort of fizzled out fast.


----------



## sushir (Oct 31, 2003)

max payne 2 rocks !!!!

i have played it 2 times over....
lovely graphics and brilliant physics...
the engine is superb... the best thing is when you play out on lowest settings you dont lose out on much... story is intense and movie like...
revise max payne 1 before hand so that you know the characters...

love
sush


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 2, 2003)

*max payne suck too & rocks too.*

i found max payne 1 too gruellung and 'dimaag kharaber"

there was no helper and direction  help  and too tense. i had many sleepness nights and this affected my 11th class phadai 

max payne 2 sux cause its min. requirements are

1.7 Ghz P4
512 mbs ram

64 mbs AGP

which are too high
i just upraded my pc in 2001 i have933 Mghz P3, 256 mbs ram and onboard graphics card

*(how do i know how much mbs doest it have and how to improve it)*

but it rocks cause its got a whole new theme song which is more haunting

its graphics are the best with extreme detail

even the voice of the players and NPCs is synchonized beautifully
even NPCs have guns and fire with u 
guns and faces look realistic

go to www.maxpayne2.com


----------



## svenkat83 (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah Mac Payne will rock.Its going to be great.
May be the love story and those dream scenes could play spoilsport but anyway MaxPayne is going to be better than its prequel.
The dream scenes(Prologues) have been made better it seems.Further the
bullet time has also been improved it seems.


----------



## svenkat83 (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah Mac Payne will rock.Its going to be great.
May be the love story and those dream scenes could play spoilsport but anyway MaxPayne is going to be better than its prequel.
The dream scenes(Prologues) have been made better it seems.Further the
bullet time has also been improved it seems.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 4, 2003)

hey mr. svenkat
pardon me plz.
but y  tend to post a same topic twice.
plz take care. i saw these double post elsewhere too.

*as for maxpayne2
as it wont run on my pc-atleast can i have its title theme song encoded in mp3/ogg vorbis/wma*

i tried recording it from its site-but its input volume was soo high that it got clipped and distorted.

can any one try sending it too me by email.
i like the tune very much.


----------



## scrEEmur (Nov 7, 2003)

*Out NOW!*

Hey, the game undoubtedly is the best released this year. What's even more amazing is the local pirateers in Mumbai already hav it on their shelves! Considering the fact that Max Payne officially releases in South East Asia in the first week of November. 

As far as the game itself is concerned:

Max Payne has "retired" from the DEA, and has now returned to his roots in the NYPD. Working as a Homicide Detective, we find Max confused yet again, unsure whether he's on the right side of the law or not. I guess I shouldn't give away any more of the storyline... Take my word for it the 
story in this one, is as good as the gameplay.

Bullet Time is back, and Max has some new moves (my personal fave is the crouch spin) to go with it. The screen will take on a "film noir" sepia tone when you move into bullet time, which aside from looking extremely cool, helps players to identify that they're still in bullet time after the action stops; this helps to prevent you burning up that precious slow motion hourglass needlessly and was a nice touch.

The AI in this game is no joke, either; both friendlies and bad guys interact flawlessly with you as you move through this dark adventure, and firefights are outstanding in this one; be ready to run from grenades if you crouch behind cover for too long, and prepare for lots of quick loads, as the AI will get the jump on you at regular intervals.

Remedy Entertainment has nailed it with Max Payne 2. This game is incredible on all fronts graphics, production, storyline, game play, physics, and performance. MP 2 is engrossing through and through, and gives players a feeling like never before that they've actually stepped into the story. There's just no getting around it; Max Payne 2 is likely the best 
action game I've played, and definitely the best I've seen this year.

The only flaw probably is that its a bit too short... I guess good times fly by a lot quicker.


----------

